# JAK2 Gene Mutation



## Labgirl (Aug 1, 2008)

A JAK2 Gene Mutation analysis is performed.  The patient tests negative for the JAK2 but positive for the V617F mutation. Aside from V84.89 any other ideas?  

Thanks for looking!


----------

